# Best and Effective way to Advertise Computer Repair Business??



## YungRell

Hello TSF,

Yes, im back just wondering in you guys experience and well known knowledge what would be an effective way to advertise my computer repair business. Right now i have at least 5 pull tab signs out. I am getting hits because people are pulling them off but still its not bringing in any calls. It might be like 1 every 3 weeks lol. Today i went out trying to put my pull tabs in apartment buildings and a "concerned citizen" called and said he ripped them down because he knew the owners. Stating no solicitation and loitering ill be prosecuted, and to dont do it again. The guy sounded like a real a-hole. But yeah truthfully this been my dream since i was 15 to start my own PC epair business and its going down the drain. Can anyone help me out please??? 


Thank You


----------



## YungRell

Anyone?


----------



## Basementgeek

Many grocery stores have a comunity bulletin boards you may be able to put your pull tabs on. Always ask first.

Got business cards yet? If not check out :

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/def.../2012+7:24:55+PM&GPS=2366453605&GNF=1&GPLSID=

They do a nice job, used them a couple of times.

Post in things like Craigs list, get a web page, get signs made for your car. Check out signs for back window. My daughter has one the has the business name and phone number in white letters on her car. They are stick on from the inside.

Like they say, it takes money to make money.

BG


----------



## blackbeagle

I don't know what city you are in, but I'm guessing it's not in my town so I'll share with you some tips. I run a PC repair business myself. The bulk of our company's business (which pays most of the bills) handles copiers/toner reproduction. I took over the PC side last year. 

How did I market the business? I created 20% first time customer coupons and mailed them out to as many businesses as possible. I say it's for your personal computers since many businesses have IT guys there already. "Bring in your kids computers....20% off all services. etc. I also went to nearby apartment complexes, talked to the manager/leasing agents, gave them a bunch of coupons. Ask them if you could put up a coupon in the lunch room. Pull-tab signs are amateurish. THey don't look professional. You put up pull-tab signs, your customers will expect a $29 service. Put up a professional looking coupon, that changes things. 

Go to senior homes. You wouldn't believe how many seniors have computers yet don't know how to use them. Volunteer for a 'Free Workshop'. Then, with time, they will all come to you. 

It's about 'building the foundation'. You won't get rich over night. It took me over a year to do all these things and I'm still doing it. But the results have been great. Sales have more than doubled since I've started. 

Then to keep the customers, you have to have a referral program. That is also key. It would take me too long to go over business plans/strategies with you. 

I would start with simple marketing. Like the other poster said, it's going to take some money. Spend it wisely and you'll get your investment back. 

With my business, I used NO radio, signs, TV ads. Mostly pounding the pavement and shaking a lot of hands. That's how it's done.


----------



## eljanitor01

*My Advice*

It depends on what you have to offer. Flyers are a good way to advertise. Taking out an advertisement might also be in your best interest. The one place I can tell you not to advertise your business is on certain free message boards that will remain nameless.Why? because people are using auto flagging software and some free message boards could care less.

Word of mouth is also good. If you do a good job, people will want to see you again. If you don't they won't call you again. Another thing I personally dislike is when I hire someone, like say an electrician and I ask them about one of their competitors and hear negative remarks about other companies, but yet they are the best.

This is a great way to never get called again, and also get yourself blacklisted from other reputable companies. There's plenty of work to go around, no need to be petty.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs

You can make those pens with your business name, number and address cards and leave them around the city. (Don't litter)
Set your business profile or page up on LinkedIN, Facebook, and Twitter. 
Set up a free listing for your business in search engine local directories. You can do this at Google.com/local; Bing.com/local; listings.local.yahoo.com
Put your business on Google Maps.
Put videos of your product service on YouTube.


----------



## pgunston

Use social media. 

In my City, there is a "Classifieds" Facebook page which is really useful for advertising a service.

Also, maybe consider getting a website. If someone requires a computer repair these days, they are likely to search the internet for local repairers. Online presence is essential.


----------



## EventVwr

Mailing out post cards worked well for me. Other than that have a web site and a yellow pages listing. 
Advertising in newspapers is a waste of money.


----------



## YungRell

Well this the problem...Im not an actual business just a person who works on computers for a hobby and making a little profit on the side. I was told not to use websites and search engines because of The Men in the suits will be after me. It is a dream of mine to start my own computer repair business but just don't have the assests or money to do so.


----------



## ElizabethLotus

I used other repair shops to get off the ground initially. Took their over flow for half their charge- had their clients pick units up from me. When they saw my skills and prices, friendly attitude and want to help nit hinder, I quickly stole those clients. 
Google ads also help, being a top hit is worth the cost! Contracting with the city brings in a lot of business. So as much research as you can stomach and contact your local Small Business Development Center, they rock and are free...


----------



## Basementgeek

This 14 month old thread is closed.

BG


----------

